# FishWalton's invite



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Received an email from JB last night asking if I wanted to tag along with him to the mullet hole this morning. This man stays booked because he is so good at catching fish so I was thankful he thought of me. Fished 4 hours and caught 58 mullet. All on gold #8 hooks with a crappie rod. Fun morning.

P.S. JB caught 2 at once which is rare. Both caught in the mouth so they bit the hook at the same time, one on the lower hook and one on the upper hook.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

good job, billy and jb. somebody's got some cleaning to do. lol.
jack


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

jack2 said:


> good job, billy and jb. somebody's got some cleaning to do. lol.
> jack
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Except for a dozen, Billy B. inherited the cleaning chores, but I bet he donated a few to reduce the load.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Fried mullet dinner😋


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

now you have some great bait


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Haven't fished fer mullet that way in prob 20 years!!!! Its a fun way to catch em up.....ya'll bait em up too with some dog food?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Jason said:


> Haven't fished fer mullet that way in prob 20 years!!!! Its a fun way to catch em up.....ya'll bait em up too with some dog food?


Don't use dog food anymore since a couple of popular brands are no longer made. Most folks I know use chum-n-getit, rabbit pellets, or 12% general purpose feed pellets. Chum-n-getit price increase has folks looking for cheaper alternatives. About any feed will work so long as it sinks. Many make their own secret concoction. Got 47 in less than 2 hours late yesterday afternoon.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Boardfeet said:


> Fried mullet dinner😋


Got the smoker going this morning to make some smoked mullet dip.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

FishWalton said:


> Got the smoker going this morning to make some smoked mullet dip.


Smoked some this morning and just finished making a big bowl of dip. Cooling off in the Lazy Boy now. LOL


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

This sounds like a lot of fun!

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I go to catch fish but you also get to meet a lot of good folks that share the hole with you that you would have never met if not for showing up together at the mullet hole. Talked to the chief of police from Florala last week. He had some great stories about moonshiners. He also told me about the lady who committed suicide in her tent at Frank Jackson's campground a few weeks ago. Always leave learning something new. Fishing with JB can be a hoot too.


----------

